# Thinking about getting ghost shrimp??



## AliBo (Sep 15, 2010)

I've checked out a few posts about keeping ghost shrimp, and some seem to think its a good idea while other dont, so ill just ask and see what everyone thinks.  
I have a 20 gallon with 4danios, 2ghost catfish, a gourami, and a scissor tail. Should I get a couple shrimp or will they get eaten? If I shouldn't get the shrimp, what about a snail?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't necessarily think it will be an issue. It may depend on the type of Gourami. I had two DGs with ghosties with no issue.

Snails should be fine as well.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

General rule is that if it can fit in the fish's mouth it will eat it. I think cherry shrimp are cooler too, they have color to them, ghosties are great but cherries are better.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Cherry are harder to find and are typically smaller. Try the cheaper ghosts first, and see how it goes. Just give them some hidding places. Shrimps in general are great for tanks as they break down debris and speed up the nitrification process. Some shimp are filter feeders and can help clear the water up as well.

Snails can do the same, and can clean plants/glass but be careful because some snails will reproduce like crazy and then you are having to remove them on a regular basis. Nerite snails are safe and cannot reproduce in fresh water. Their eggs require brackish water to hatch.


----------



## AliBo (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome, thanks so much! I'm going to see if I can find some ghosts tomorrow and see how they do!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Just give your shrimp plenty of places to hide where the fish can't get at them.


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive got 3 seperate tanks and there are ghosties in all of them! I usually start with about 3 of em and they seem really happy.

Also to feed them, try and get a few flakes or pellets to sink to the bottom so they arent just eatting leftovers all the time. Mine seem to appreciate the treat!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you have plants? Some thing like java moss gives the shrimp hiding places and they love to pick food off it.


----------



## AliBo (Sep 15, 2010)

Nah, I dont have any live plants in there yet, but I definitely want to start trying to grow plants in my tank sometime soon!  (Notice i said trying haha)


----------

